# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Винда

## Zabyl_pass

Какой видной пользуетесь пиратской или лицензионной? З.Ы лично я использую пиратку, т.к не вижу смысла покупать лицензионную у мелкософта с кучей дырок и багов. Вот когда сделают нормальную винду, тогда можно еще будет купить. А так качать из инета обновления и искать ключики  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rubin

Лицензия, использовать труд разработчиков незаконным путем - нехорошо. Не нравится же ОС - пользуйтесь бесплатными аналогами...

----------


## Geser

> Лицензия, использовать труд разработчиков незаконным путем - нехорошо. Не нравится же ОС - пользуйтесь бесплатными аналогами...


Я недавно купил лицензию, но только потому что есть опция лицензировать пиратку за 100$. 400$ я бы никогда не заплатил. Это грабёжь законными метадами, ничем не отличается от обычного воровства.

----------


## rubin

400$ ? 
Windows XP коробочная у нас стоит 4960 рублей... около 200$

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> 400$ ? 
> Windows XP коробочная у нас стоит 4960 рублей... около 200$


OEM XP Home - 80$

----------


## Zabyl_pass

наверное говорят о висте ultimate в белом ветре 9к рублей по-моему для полу глюченой ОС это слишком много)

----------


## rubin

> OEM XP Home - 80$


Я про ХP Professional  Даже поправлюсь - 180$ где-то...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я про ХP Professional  Даже поправлюсь - 180$ где-то...


Угу, я понял, только вот для дома с головой хватет и Home версии.

----------


## Geser

У нас кробочная Home в магазинах примерно 400$

----------


## Zabyl_pass

XP???! в москве стоит 4-6к не более того, но 10к это перебор

----------


## Surfer

Хочу вариант просто "лицензия", ибо некоторые не могут себе позволить купить.
Ну и чтоб было видно кто за что голосовал =))

----------


## Biser

Я, как рядовой пользователь, не вижу смысла покупать лиценз! Т. к. различий в работе не наблюдал, одно слово что лицензия, так же глючит, виснет и логает!!!

----------


## pig

Вы просто не умеете её готовить. У меня работает без глюков. Правда, я её всяким мусором не нагружаю.
Лицензию купил (OEM), но переставлять не стал.

----------


## asterrX

Fuck YoU Bill by Piter Pen
недавно себе поставил, супер сборочка, зачем покупать лицензию о_О

----------


## Макcим

> Угу, я понял, только вот для дома с головой хватет и Home версии.


Она не поддерживает многопроцессорность, нет политик безопасности.

----------


## Geser

> Она не поддерживает многопроцессорность, нет политик безопасности.


КАк не поддерживает???? О, а мужики-то не знают!!!
А она у меня показывает 2 процессора. Притворяется что-ли?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Она не поддерживает многопроцессорность, нет политик безопасности.


А зачем дома политики безопасности? Или каждый пользователь стал мега-одмином? А насчёт многопроцессорности... Возможно речь идёт о поддержке многопроцессорных плат?

----------


## Numb

> КАк не поддерживает???? О, а мужики-то не знают!!!
> А она у меня показывает 2 процессора. Притворяется что-ли?


Когда Microsoft начинала продавать XP, она заявляла о том, что многопроцессорность (причем только до двух процессоров) поддерживается только Windows XP professional. Вот здесь - http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/p...choosing2.mspx - табличка сравнительных характеристик XP home и XP professional. Как обстоит дело с поддержкой многоядерности - непонятно. Если верить Microsoft, то Windows XP Home поддерживает только один физический процессор ( но не обязательно одноядерный ) - http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/h...multicore.mspx

----------


## Макcим

> А зачем дома политики безопасности? Или каждый пользователь стал мега-одмином? А насчёт многопроцессорности... Возможно речь идёт о поддержке многопроцессорных плат?


Мне нужны. Возможно я перепутал...

----------


## strawser

> Это грабёжь законными метадами, ничем не отличается от обычного воровства.


Это точно. А то, что сейчас происходит с Вистой это только доказывает. Т.е. людей хотят заставить купить систему,которая по их мнению хуже, отказаться от XP с помощью угроз отказа в поддержке.

----------


## Zabyl_pass

висту надо покупать годиков через 5, когда софт для нее будут делать, а щас ни программ ни игр нужных нет. Тот же корел дров у меня на висте не запустился на работе ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> висту надо покупать годиков через 5, когда софт для нее будут делать, а щас ни программ ни игр нужных нет.


Через пять лет никто и не вспомнит, что была такая "операционка".

----------


## Zabyl_pass

ну о вин 95 до сих пор помнят)

----------


## pig

А про ME уже забыли практически.

----------


## RobinFood

> А про ME уже забыли практически.


Как это забыли? До сих пор кошмары снятся  :Smiley:

----------


## akok

> ну о вин 95 до сих пор помнят)


Не только помнят, но и активно пользуются :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> ну о вин 95 до сих пор помнят)


Так то операционка была (и есть), а то Виста какая-то.

----------


## ed13

Давно ушел бы с этого дырявого глюкодрома, который называется Windows, но, к сожалению приходится сидеть, поскольку часть очень нужного мне софта работает только под ней...  :Furious3:   :385:   :Wall:

----------


## Quazar

Сейчас я ругаю себя за то, что купил комп с OEM'кой! Дело в том, что эта самая лицензионка XP Home постоянно с некоторых пор начала у меня постоянно спрашивать то ли регистрацию, то ли активацию (сейчас не очень помню, в позапрощлом году было). Мне приходилось каждый раз перед входом в систему её активировать!!! Это меня просто взбесило! Я позвонил в ихней саппорт, а они мне: "Скорее всего Windows конфликтует с установленной на вашем компьютере игрой!". Я спрашиваю, и хрена ли мне теперь делать??? Удалять её? Они: Да, скорее всего.. Ясен пень, что я её после этого снес нахрен  :Angry:

----------


## sergey888

Пользуюсь исключительно пиратками. Изначально пользовался голой взломанной XP с интегрированным ключем. Потом пересел на XP уже установленными обновлениями на момент скачивания но без софта. А недавно перепробовав разных сборок не буду говорить чьих конкретно, подсел на сборку от Zver может быть потому что набор софта в его сборке очень мне подходит, плюс все обновления с майкрософта на момент скачивания, плюс возможность обновлятся с майкрософт абдейт, а главный плюс что с момента начала установки и до момента все готово включая софт и полный абдейт проходит не больше 3 часов. Обычно у меня уходило на это пол дня. 
Ну а покупать, не вижу в этом смысла, зачем платить деньги за то что можно скачать бесплатно и в более удобном виде.
Взломанных вист у меня тоже полно разных версий и с интегрированным SP1 и без взломанные и нет, но с моим железом не вижу смысла их устанавливать а на знакомых все давно испробовано и поэтому тоже не хочу их устанавливать а тем более покупать.

P.S. А написал я это все к тому что пользовался, пользуюсь и буду пользоваться только пиратками.  :00000032:

----------


## Quazar

Поднимите руки, те, у каво процент нелицензионного ПО на компе более 80%  :Smiley:  Однажды я ужо заплатил за так называемое качественное лицензионное ПО Windows. Больше никогда!

----------


## sergey888

> Поднимите руки, те, у каво процент нелицензионного ПО на компе более 80%  Однажды я ужо заплатил за так называемое качественное лицензионное ПО Windows. Больше никогда!


Я бы сказал что у меня процент нелицензионного ПО на компе 100% но это не правда, у меня есть и Free версии программ, так что скорее 99%  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## калека

пиратка и только пиратка. ну нету у меня таких денег на винду! Я ЛУЧЧЕ ЯЩИК СОФТА КУПЛЮ ЗА ЭТИ ДЕНЬГИ!

----------


## 1205

На обычном компе XP Home, на ноутбуке Vista Home Premium. Обе лицензии, т.к. были предустановлены на компах (OEM это вроде называется). На старом компе была только пиратка. Если бы лицензия не была установлена на новых компах, коробочную лицензию не стал бы покупать, а поставил бы пиратку.

----------


## ananas

Виста ОЕМ.

----------


## Ivaemon

> людей хотят заставить купить систему,которая по их мнению хуже, отказаться от XP с помощью угроз отказа в поддержке


Тогда вопрос: как вы думаете, сколько времени можно будет пользоваться ХР без поддержки, чтобы не особо рисковать безопасностью? И когда грозятся эту поддержку прекратить?

----------


## anatol81n

дома на ПК зоопарк из винд (пираток) + весь софт пирацкий, 
на ноуте лицензионные виста, офис, антивирь, и прочий софт

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*

з.ы. был гдето еще 95ый лиц  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Тогда вопрос: как вы думаете, сколько времени можно будет пользоваться ХР без поддержки, чтобы не особо рисковать безопасностью?


зависит от юзера. Я пока не вижу теоретического предела этому сроку.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

У меня на данный момент остался только DrWeb лицензионный.

----------


## Nickolas

XP Home (OEM) лицен. Купил не пожалел 86 зелен.

----------


## severny

Не лицензия в данный момент. Не покупаю не из-за того, что "глючая" и т.п.
Очень даже нормальная. Может попадется на прилавке и куплю.
Лень вообщем.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

на работе и дома - лицензия (бесплатно же)
хотя иногда в лицензионной VMWare смотрю сборники и мучаю абандонвары 3.11 - 98/МЕ и варианты XP (без активации - grace period 30 дней), MacOS-ки...

Но до окончания триала они обычно не доживают  :Wink:

----------


## AlexKlm

Купил ноутбук, там Виста лицензионная. Со временем, по мере роста доходов можно все лицензионное использовать, а пока - как получится. 

Пишу это сообщение на зараженном XP SP2, ntoskrnl.exe hal.dll и другие файлы кто-то умненько подредактировал  :Cheesy: , но моя утилита борется с вылазками зверя. Дописываю программу восстановления. 

Возможно моё сообщение будет выглядит искаженным из-за влияния вируса  :Cheesy:

----------


## ANDYBOND

У меня пиратка.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Лицензия

----------


## naik212006

Пару лет пользую лицензионную ОЕМ ХP Professional.
Ну а до этого  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## snifer67

Пиратка.

----------


## avirarus

Win 7 пиратка - Корпоративная активация  :Cheesy:   (Кто знает тот поймет)

----------


## Никита

Лицензию никогда в глаза не видел :Smiley: Я бедный студент,на лицензию пока не заработал :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Хотел много чего настрочить, но подумал что сотрут  :Smiley:  Поэтому всё просто - я за лицензию, но виндой уже особо не пользуюсь, кроме как поиграть

----------


## tmvs

Пиратка. Не вижу смысла платить за то, что можно скачать бесплатно и без регистрации и смс.

----------

